
BitTorrent study challenges videogame piracy misconceptions - chaostheory
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/15/bittorrent-gaming-study
======
Guvante
I would be interested in if anyone ever did a categorization of torrenters. I
have assumed for a while that serial downloading makes up a decent chunk of
pirating, but how much would be very important. Basically if you have someone
who downloads a game a day, they might need to be treated differently from a
more "casual" torrenter.

Of course my thoughts are pure conjecture, finding if that is true or not
would add an interesting bit to discussions about this.

------
sampsonjs
Here's the problem: Assume you were made CEO of a publisher tomorrow. Are you
going to put your money where your mouth is and not take measures to mitigate
freeloading? Remember, just the perception of risk can be bad. Shareholders
will not be reassured by self-serving, unproven theories about how no one was
going to pay for those copies anyways.

